# My belly pics



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 1, 2006)

View attachment 7399


View attachment 7400


View attachment 7401


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 1, 2006)

but apparantly, I'm unappealing even here...


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 1, 2006)

All right, well, I'm out of here. Thank you all for the warm welcome, see you all around.


----------



## skizzles (Jul 1, 2006)

Dude, everyone's on vacation, chill out. You're really hot! I want to see more! How much do you weigh? How tall are you? Have you been gaining weight? Man, you are sexy.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 2, 2006)

skizzles said:


> Dude, everyone's on vacation, chill out. You're really hot! I want to see more! How much do you weigh? How tall are you? Have you been gaining weight? Man, you are sexy.




I weight about 285, and I'm 6'1. No, I haven't been gaining weight, I'm just a large individual.


----------



## Goreki (Jul 2, 2006)

I love your pics! you have a really hot body. Unapealing isn't right at all!

I'm glad you had the courage to post these... I'm not sure I'd be able to do the same.

We may take a little while to respond on here, but it's just because there are lots of different time zones and weird schedules at play.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 2, 2006)

Goreki said:


> I love your pics! you have a really hot body. Unapealing isn't right at all!
> 
> I'm glad you had the courage to post these... I'm not sure I'd be able to do the same.
> 
> We may take a little while to respond on here, but it's just because there are lots of different time zones and weird schedules at play.




My apologies for when I typed that up, but I was in a bit of an intoxicated state.


----------



## Laina (Jul 2, 2006)

DeathMetalKenny said:


> but apparantly, I'm unappealing even here...



Hardly...I just wasn't near a computer! Veeery nice, doll. =)


----------



## missaf (Jul 2, 2006)

Dude, so don't post drunk, it's bad for you 

This is a message board, the gift that keeps on giving. Your pictures are immortalized here so don't worry about not getting lots of initial posts, you'll find posts will appear when you least expect it over a long period of time


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, thank you all for your generous comments and again, I would just like to apologize for posting that one post in an innebriated state.


----------



## Laina (Jul 2, 2006)

DeathMetalKenny said:


> Well, thank you all for your generous comments and again, I would just like to apologize for posting that one post in an innebriated state.



I suppose it's better than drunken-dialing. (Or drunken text messaging. *shudder* I've been guilty of that one, myself.)


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey DMK - glad you got some fans


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 3, 2006)

BigFusionNYC said:


> Hey DMK - glad you got some fans



I do what I can


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 4, 2006)

*very very erotic shots.......keep coming back and posting ..this FFa SURE DUG em <G> MUAHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 4, 2006)

Now, just out of curiosity HDAngel15, is that tattoo from you're back? If so, I must say, it is a very esquisite and beautiful tattoo. I should be getting one within the next couple of months myself, so I will post a picture of it when I do.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, just uploaded a few more, hope you all enjoy.

View attachment 7481


View attachment 7482


View attachment 7483


View attachment 7484


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 4, 2006)

DeathMetalKenny said:


> Now, just out of curiosity HDAngel15, is that tattoo from you're back? If so, I must say, it is a very esquisite and beautiful tattoo. I should be getting one within the next couple of months myself, so I will post a picture of it when I do.


*

yes sir thats my back.......and the new pics.....YUM YUM YUM!!!!!!! hot stuff*


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 4, 2006)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> yes sir thats my back.......and the new pics.....YUM YUM YUM!!!!!!! hot stuff*



Why thank you, you're a doll for providing such kind words


----------



## Laina (Jul 4, 2006)

Oo la la! Lovely new pics. ;-)


----------



## missaf (Jul 6, 2006)

Let's see some full body shots!


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jul 6, 2006)

missaf said:


> Let's see some full body shots!




I would, but that's kind of hard to take with a camera phone


----------

